# fstab entry for linprocfs while booting raidz?



## bluetick (Nov 8, 2012)

What entry in fstab should be made for linprocfs while booting from a raidz??


```
/boot/loader.conf
zfs_load=YES
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:tank/freebsd9"
```



```
/etc/fstab
/dev/gpt/swap0 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/gpt/swap1 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/gpt/swap2 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/gpt/swap3 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/gpt/swap4 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/gpt/swap5 none swap sw 0 0
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2012)

Same thing as always, booting from a ZFS root doesn't change this.


```
linprocfs               /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw              0       0
```


----------

